

The Lively Kernel - jawngee
http://research.sun.com/minds/2007-1107/

======
mahmud
What doesn't Sun get? this is a hacker's hack; an Smalltalk implementation in
javascript:

<http://research.sun.com/projects/lively/index.xhtml>

Read what the man wrote:

"Everything you need is in the browser. There is a dynamic language there. It
may not be your favorite, but it's not a bad one either. There is also a
graphics system. Not the best, but pretty nice. Hook it all up with a simple
user interface and you're having fun the way people should have fun with
computing. I don't mean just fun for entertainment, but it's creatively
inspiring. It makes you want to do cool stuff,"

Ingalls, for the uninitiated, pioneered the implementation of high-performance
Smalltalk systems, including his contribution to Squeak. Wikipedia credits him
for inventing the BitBlt algorithm that made bitmapped displays FAST, and
invented popup menus.

If anybody is qualified to say what is a fun, intuitive programming
environment it's Dan Ingalls.

